# Dynamite Plunger - Novelty Inside Ideas Needed



## Uglyfredy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok no laughing..at least not yet. I have an urge to make a reproduction Dynamite Plunger like the ones in the images below.

The construction is very easy basically a straight forward box. In a real Dynamite Plunger you would have a metal magneto motor to create a loud whirling noise and the spark.

In my reproduction build I want to replace the magneto with something else, but what?

I want something that will make noise, scare or surprise someone when they work the plunger. A loud pop or boom, bells, sparks, buzzing? Think Bugs Bunny Acme Corporation.

I am looking for ideas that will work over a long time and that I can hand crafted, something not reliant on battery's or electricity, but I am open to all ideas.

Links, pictures and plans always appreciated.

What do you guys think?


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

How about a piece of pvc pipe with a stopper. You would have to reset it after each plunge but it should make a nice pop. You might have to drill some holes in the box.


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a letter stamp set, the kind you use to mark your storm windows and hammer handles, etc. The device is spring loaded so when you push the letter into the wood, it releases a spring to drive the stamp even more. Something like this little feller here.  You could lengthen the push handle and it will make a loud pop when the spring releases.


----------



## markplusone (Apr 23, 2010)

Try a spring loaded flag that says "BANG" that shoots out the side when you twist or depress the plunger. You can either have it pivot out from the side or have it shoot out horizontally from a hole in the side. Springs are easy to get ahold of and the insides you can build from wood dowels and screws and make any wood catches you need. Remember just keep it simple and you cant go wrong


----------



## markplusone (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to tell you what I would do with it. Now you got my mind rolling. You see, I got this neighbor. We'll call him Mr. X, and on most days he gets in his prius and drives by my house while staring me down while Im out there. I was thinking one morning, Ill be crouched down over this plunger and as he drives by raise up like Im going to blow his little tinker toy back to japan. See how fast he stops. And then just press it down and make the little flag pop out and laugh at him. Sorry just popped in my head. I think Im going to make one of these now. LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've piddled around a lot with electronics and there's a lot you might could do with some simple electronics projects that are real easy for anyone to build. If you wanted to you can get hold of of some nice kits that you can put together in a few hours if you can use a soldering iron. Just Google electronics projects and you'll come up with all kinds of stuff.

Even if you can't solder it only takes an hour or so to learn.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

This is funny! Hey Mark- about the neighbor with the Prius- even if you had a LIVE blasting box- yuppies like him would not have a clue what you were crouching over. Je would probably think you were working on the lawn mower. The joke would be lost on him. But… I think your idea is unique and humorous. Good Luck.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

How about something that will strike a cap from a kids cap gun. It would have to be reloaded but would give a nice pop. Maybe have it two or three of them at once if you want a bigger POP.


----------



## Uglyfredy (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I like the idea of idea of a PVC popper, I wonder if I could build one like an old style pop cork gun, and have the plunger handle to pop it on the down swing and rest it on the up swing.

Anyone have any links to plans for one.

The outside box dimensions are 13 - 17" tall X 7" X 8" to be made with 1/2 - 3/4" Oak stock.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I too originally thought this was for some plumbing issue. I've seen pretty convincing dynamite charges made out of large diameter dowel rod, painted red, then bundled together with a curly wire and an analog clock. If you wanted to get really authentic, make fake nitroglycerin droplets on the surface of the sticks.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

First I think it would be a neat/fun little project to build. But…seriously you better be carefull, people now a days are paranoid about things and would turn you in to the FBI. I know that's dumb but they don't have a sense of humor. When the police department will blow up a box of diapers, they aren't laughing. Sorry


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget the good old customer complaint department take a number hand grenade thing:


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This is interesting.

I want there to be resistance as you depress the plunger. Air is one way. A leather gasket (washer) is all that the old tire pumps had. In fact, one of those would give you the handle and all.

Let's stay there. Could that cylinder be filled with some kind of viscous fluid and the seal would be imperfect enough that it would let some by as you depressed? The resistance would be constant.

It would be fairly easy to have some electrical contacts made when the handle reached the bottom. A few flashlight batteries could excite a buzzer or alarm of some kind. There could be a not-obvious toggle switch that would disable the buzzer.

There is a neat place with stuff that can inspire this kind of creativity: www.sciplus.com Better known as American Science and Surplus. Let your playful side roll.

Another line of thought: The children's top, maybe 9" in diameter, that is spun by depressing the knob on the end of a piece of flat steel that has been twisted somewhat so it makes the top spin. If that shaft were guided, and the top contained and on a nice bearing, would the whistling that it makes be enough alarm?

Carry on. this thread is on my watchlist.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Pilfer the innerds to one of those crank flashlights or radios, that would get you some electricity when you push the plunger. Maybe send a spark back up the handle to the person pushing the handle.

Or have a the handle vibrate, like on one of those vibrating things you shake someone's hand with. Another something to startle the person pushing the plunger.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

How about a piezoelectric starter like the little plunger that you press/click to start a propane grill. The handle could press the plunger. The plunger would make the noise, then wire it back to the handle so the person who pressed it gets a little shock. Put a nice sign on it like "Whatever you do, don't press this!!!"

They are cheap and pretty self contained.


----------



## FatAl (Jan 5, 2019)

I am building a plunger with guitar amp for a friend. I thought of when pushing plunger down, having a shock go through handle. Like from a lawnmower. Remeber auto shop in hs? Here hold this, then give it a crank. The other guy gets a jolt. Classic. Starting it today.


----------

